

State of Developing on a Chromebook - MatthewPhillips
http://matthewphillips.info/posts/state-of-developing-on-a-chromebook.html

======
dTal
I knew, before I clicked this, that it was not going to be about "developing"
in the conventional sense, because that's basically impossible by design on an
unhacked Chromebook. It should be titled "State of web development on a
Chromebook".

I wish there were more recognition on HN and associated cultures that
"development" is not short for "web development" and "startup" is not short
for "missed-the-dotcom-bubble web startup".

I also think it's very telling that the author had to use a program written
with natively compiled code to get a "very slick terminal emulator".

